# Quarantine



## euroscooby (Aug 9, 2005)

Would someone be able to tell me if it is always necessary to have quarantine period of 6 months for sperm in surrogacy.  My wonderful SIL has offered to be a host surrogate.  We had a consultation with ARGC a few months back about what is inolved medically for myself and my SIL, of which, appeared reasonably straight forward.  Now I am looking into time frames I have just read that there is a possible quarantine period regarding the sperm per HFEA regulations.  Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks vm

J x


----------



## HJW (Mar 19, 2006)

My understanding is that you do have to freeze sperm for 6 months before you can use it for surrogacy - it's for HIV screening.

I know our clinic insists on it - I think they all do.

Hayley x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi J,
Yep it is necessary to have sperm frozen for 6 months for use in surrogacy ivf, all clinics will require this as it is an HFEA rule.
Sam
x


----------



## lisabelle (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes the sperm has to be frozen for six months for screening.  The reason for this is that any infections or diseases (HIV and Hepatitus) will show within the six months.  The HFEA are very strict about this as it's to protect the embryo/baby and the surrogate.

Good luck with your journey

Lisa x


----------



## euroscooby (Aug 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies....even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear

J x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Well, I have to say we didn't.

Our clinic contacted the HFEA and asked, our surrogate was happy to have fresh embryos, and she did have to sign something to say that she was happy and wanted this, and they allowed it 

Good Luck

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry just read it again, we didn't freeze sperm, but went straight on to produce embryos, and of course didn't freeze them , well except our special frostie 
x x x


----------



## euroscooby (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Jo

There maybe hope after all!  My DH and I have had 5 IVF's previously therefore we have been tested on numerous occasions for HIV etc and as you say it will actually be the embryos that are put back into my SIL.  I'll give my clinic a call to see what they say.  We were hoping to do the process over the summer as my SIL is a teacher which will be an ideal time for her so I shall keep my fingers crossed!

Thanks for your help

J x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

We were with CARE Manchester and they were happy to use fresh sperm but I had to sign a disclaimer. 

I believe that a lot of clinics say it is HFEA Regulations but it is not.  I think if you look in to it it is a recommendation and it is actually to the clinics discretion. 

T xx


----------

